# Reinstall foo package



## masayoshi (Dec 5, 2014)

If I want to reinstall foo package, how should I do?

```
[cmd=#] pkg reinstall foo[/cmd]
pkg: unknown command: reinstall

For more information on available commands and options see 'pkg help'.
```

So, if I only want to reinstall foo package, must I type the following command?

```
[cmd=#] pkg delete -f foo[/cmd]
[cmd=#] pkg install foo[/cmd]
```


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 6, 2014)

It’s curious that you know about and use the -f option for deleting a package but not for installing it. `# pkg-install -f foo` will do what you want and is explicitly indicated in the man page: `# man pkg-install | grep -C2 reinstall` Take a look at the -R option too.


----------

